# Delaware Grad Students Test 150 Mile Range Electric Car



## leblancc2008 (May 27, 2008)

Found more informatioins about the V2G E-box project:

Performance
Range 120 – 150 miles
Acceleration 0-60 mph in 7 secs
Top Speed 95 mph
Charge Rate 30 minutes for 20 to 50 miles
Full Charge 2 hrs (fast), 5 hrs (normal)

Power System
Electric Drive AC induction motor
Power 120 kW peak, 50 kW continuous
Torque 220 newton-meter
Redline 13,000 rpm

Battery Li Ion
Voltage 355V nominal
Capacity 35 kWh
Weight 600 lbs

http://www.udel.edu/PR/UDaily/2008/nov/car112807.html

http://www.acpropulsion.com/ebox/specifications.htm


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Trying to figure out, why I would want my car tied to the grid to help it run my batteries down.

The life of my batteries is too important to let the power grid suck them down.

Then I have to recharge them back up to drive my car, for the day.

The power coming out of my car, will pay less return than it cost me to charge them in the first place.

I must be missing something here.....


----------

